# actualmente



## jazyk

> Căsătoria a fost declarată ilegală de instanţele judiciare, iar ministrul de interne al vremii, Dominique de Villepin, *actualmente* prim ministru, l-a suspendat pe Noel Mamere din funcţie timp de o lună.


Este _actualmente_ posibil in romana o avem acolo o eroare facuta de catre ziaristul responsabil de text? 

Multumesc pentru raspunsurile voastre (iertati-ma, nu am diacriticele romanesti in acest computer).


----------



## OldAvatar

jazyk said:


> Este _actualmente_ posibil in romana o avem acolo o eroare facuta de catre ziaristul responsabil de text?
> 
> Multumesc pentru raspunsurile voastre (iertati-ma, nu am diacriticele romanesti in acest computer).



"Actualmente" este un neologism şi are sensul de "în prezent". Este un cuvânt împrumutat din franceză. Nu este nicio greşeală.

Toate cele bune!


----------



## jazyk

Problema este ca nu cred ca exista sufixul mente in romana pentru a crea adverbe in acelasi mod ca fac altele limbi neolatine. Ma intreb daca persoana care a "inventat" acest cuvant a gandit la aceea. Actualmente intr-un text in limba romana imi aminteste de termenul portughez/spaniol actualmente. 

Multumesc foarte mult pentru raspunsul tau.


----------



## OldAvatar

jazyk said:


> Problema este ca nu cred ca exista sufixul mente in romana pentru a crea adverbe in acelasi mod ca fac altele limbi neolatine. Ma intreb daca persoana care a "inventat" acest cuvant a gandit la aceea. Actualmente intr-un text in limba romana imi aminteste de termenul portughez/spaniol actualmente.
> 
> Multumesc foarte mult pentru raspunsul tau.



Cu plăcere!

"Actualmente" este împrumutat din francezul "Actuallement", conform Dicţionarului Explicativ, deşi, pentru mine forma pare autentic italiană. Există, însă, şi alte forme similare în limba română: eminamente, realmente, certamente etc. Probabil, au fost introduse în momentul relatinizării limbii române, atunci când multe cuvinte şi forme lexicale de origine italiană, dar mai ales franceză au fost introduse în limba română.

Multe dintre cuvintele împrumutate au fost preluate ca atare, fără a se ţine cont de sufixe/prefixe. Cred că este şi situaţia cuvântului "actualmente".

Edit: http://www.unibuc.ro/eBooks/filologie/NForascu-DGLR/maina.htm

Vezi secţiunea "Adverbe derivate"


----------



## jazyk

În prima instanţă aş vrea să te mulţumesc pentru a posibilitatea pe care mi-o dai de a discuta aceste aspecte atât de interesante ale limbii române şi aş vrea să te mulţumesc pentru linkul pe care mi l-ai furnizat, pe care îl vom citi întreg cu plăcere şi în detalii când o să am mai mult de timp (secţiunea adverbe derivate am deja citit-o ).



> "Actualmente" este împrumutat din francezul "Actuallement", conform Dicţionarului Explicativ, deşi, pentru mine forma pare autentic italiană.


Nu există cuvântul francez actuallement. Adverbul francez este actuellement, format cu adăugarea sufixului ment adjectivului feminin actuelle. Cred că este posibil că româna să aibă creat acest cuvânt din român _actual_ şi sufixul portughez/italian/spaniol mente (dar poate sufixul francez ment a suferit o evoluţie în limba română şi s-a transformat în mente, dar nu cred că acesta este o bună explicaţie, datorită că procesul de relatinizare al limbii române nu este atât de antic). Şi nu poate să fie o formă italiană, ca ai zis, din cauză că cuvântul italian este attualmente, din attuale + mente.


----------



## OldAvatar

> Nu există cuvântul francez actuallement. Adverbul francez este actuellement, format cu adăugarea sufixului ment adjectivului feminin actuelle.


Evident. Scuze. Este greşeala mea. 

Revenind la subiect, nu ştiu ca relatinizarea limbii române să fii presupus împrumutul unor cuvinte din alte limbi romanice, exceptând franceza şi italiana.

Edit: Cuvântul românesc "actual" este, de asemenea, un împrumut.


----------

